# عملي، زراعي، فني: أسماء أم صفات؟



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل يمكن اعتبار كلمات مثل (عملي، زراعي، فني،... إلخ) أسماء أم أنها فقط صفات؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## elroy

هي أسماء وصفات، فالصفة نوع من الاسم​


----------



## رشيد

عمليٌّ، زراعيٌّ، فنيٌّ هذه تسمى أسماء منسوبة دخلت عليها ياء النسب المشددة و قبلها كسرة . و هذه الأسماء قد تكون صفات أيضا حين ورودها في جملة تنعت فيها منعوتات قبلها ، فنقول مثلا : 

إبداعٌ فنيٌّ 

فني هنا نعت حقيقي تابع للمنعوت "إبداع" في الرفع . و كما هو معلوم فإن النعت هو صفة لموصوف قبله


----------

